# Avicularia bicegoi molted



## BinarySpider2

One of my eight Avicularia bicegoi, "Brick Red Pinktoe", molted about a week ago. It is between 2.5 inches and 3.0 inches long toe_to_toe. I do not force them to spread out so that is just a close measurement. I aquired them from...

http://www.botarby8s.com

...about 6 weeks ago. They are all as fat as can be and they are mostly just lounging around staying in their tube webs that look like a cocoon. Finally one of them molted about a week ago so here are several pictures of this Brick Red Pinktoe...











































Myself I think that they live up to the "Brick Red Pinktoe" as a common name.

BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

:clap: now that's what i'm talkin about! very nice!


----------



## chris 71

ya i really like these pictures too


----------



## Mina

How cute!!!  I can't wait until mine gets that big, right now it is about 3/4 inch.


----------



## ChrisNCT

Very nice Pinktoe!


----------



## ShadowBlade

I have _bicegoi_ from the same sack. Beautiful species!

-Sean


----------



## JungleGuts

holy cow great pictures


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Thanks Everybody*

Thanks Everybody.

I am looking forward to New Years Day 2008 when they are closer to adult size. Comparing pictures of the bicegoi and of the huriana I think that the bicegoi looks much darker with more brick red coloration while the huriana looks to be more of grayish brown color and an overall lighter shade. This is only observations on my part based on web pictures. I would like to have both of them side by side in a quality photo as adults to compare them.

I am also looking forward to is seeing my Avicularia amazonica, "Giant_Amazon_Pinktoe", hitting the two inch mark from toe_to_toe. I had one of them molt in transit to me and another just molted a few days ago. I got lucky and aquired five of them at 1 inch long toe_to_toe from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

I was told that they would like the adult Avicularia amazonica near the bottom of the page at this link...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=8120

They still look very much like any other Pinktoe sling at this size. Here are a some of pictures of the Giant Amazon Pinktoe...

Pre Molt...







Post Molt...









ShadowBlade said:


> I have _bicegoi_ from the same sack. Beautiful species!
> 
> -Sean


Congrads  I bet you will happy to see yours get to be adults also.



			
				Mina said:
			
		

> How cute!!! I can't wait until mine gets that big, right now it is about 3/4 inch.


Post some pictures when it gets larger so we can compare them. 

BinarySpider2


----------



## LeilaNami

That's gonna be one fuzzy T. :drool: :drool: My favorite quality!


----------



## BinarySpider2

LeilaNami said:


> That's gonna be one fuzzy T. :drool: :drool: My favorite quality!


I am looking forward to seeing them later this year. Thanks, 

I also have nine Avicularia versicolor. I aquired eight them at about 1.25 inches from...

http://www.botarby8s.com

This is one of the eight. It molted about week ago and is now about 1.5 inches toe_to_toe...













I am looking for the Avicularia geroldi for my next group. Also possibly the Avicularia purpurea and the Avicularia minatrix. I would bet that it is obvious that my favorite new world Genus is the Avicularia.

BinarySpider2


----------



## JungleGuts

wow u got some bue-tee-full T's. Id love to see some more pics!


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Psalmopoeus irminia*



JungleGuts said:


> wow u got some bue-tee-full T's. Id love to see some more pics!


OK, this one came as an extra vial in my box. I did not even request it but it sure was a surprise to find it in my order along with my five Avicularia amazonica. It is a very nice species and so it became my son's tarantula. It came with my Avicularia amazonica from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

So here is my young son's very first tarantula. It is called the Psalmopoeus irminia or the common name of the "Suntiger_Tarantula" at about .75 inches from toe_to_toe...













Yea I know. It is not an Avicularia but it is very active and there are several arboreal species within the Psalmopoeus genus that are very nice tarantulas. I am certainly looking at this genus and giving it some consideration.

BinarySpider2


----------



## 138

great pics!  i have one of those A. bicegoi, probably from the same sac too.


----------



## beetleman

BinarySpider2 said:


> OK, this one came as an extra vial in my box. I did not even request it but it sure was a surprise to find it in my order along with my five Avicularia amazonica. It is a very nice species and so it became my son's tarantula. It came with my Avicularia amazonica from...
> 
> http://www.southernspiderworks.com
> 
> So here is my young son's very first tarantula. It is called the Psalmopoeus irminia or the common name of the "Suntiger_Tarantula" at about .75 inches from toe_to_toe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I know. It is not an Avicularia but it is very active and there are several arboreal species within the Psalmopoeus genus that are very nice tarantulas. I am certainly looking at this genus and giving it some consideration.
> 
> BinarySpider2


the suntigers are great! very striking,ive got a female and beautiful as ever,but mean as ever


----------



## massmorels

just wait until that Amazonica grows up and looks like this!!


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Thanks*



			
				138 said:
			
		

> great pics!  i have one of those A. bicegoi, probably from the same sac too.


Thanks. I wonder how many eggs were in that sac? I noticed that he still has a few of for sale.



			
				beetleman said:
			
		

> the suntigers are great! very striking,ive got a female and beautiful as ever,but mean as ever


My son knows that it is his tarantula even though he is young. He likes it very much so I would expect him to like it even better after it is a year old. They look great from all of the adult photographs that I have seen online.



massmorels said:


> just wait until that Amazonica grows up and looks like this!!


AWSOME! I can hardly wait for all of mine to all become that size.

Can I take it from the photo of the one on your hand that it is still a young juvenile?

I had read that these are one of the largest Avicularia species. What is the current size of your Avicularia amazonica?

Thanks,

BinarySpider2


----------



## massmorels

she is 4.5", and they are the largest avi. sp. topping out at 9"


----------



## Alice

wow, love the pics. funny, just got 3 sling of this species today. they are tiny, but i only traded a subadult p. murinus for all three of them


----------



## massmorels

then i highly doubt they are of this sp.


----------



## ShadowBlade

massmorels said:


> then i highly doubt they are of this sp.


She is across the pond, they have different prices and more availablity of alot of species.

But really, you traded a P. murinus for 3 Alice??

-Sean


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Cost*

I spent $36.00 each on mine and that was for 1 inch Avicularia amazonicas, which are tiny little slings.

5 x $36.00 = $180.00 plus the overnight shipping. I normally have not seen them readily available in this country so I would consider them somewhat rare in this country. I had been looking for them for several months. Mine were in fact imported from overseas and Jason told me that he could only get 10 of them total. I was lucky that I called him when I did because I got his last five. Another hour and those would have been gone. Their availability very well could be different in Germany or other European countries but I really do not know for sure.

I know that I sure do wish that there was a better supply of all of the available Avicularia species within the hobby here in the United States. I guess that is why certain Avicularia species are sold out within a few hours after they are posted as for sale on the boards.

I am not sure of the value of a P. murinus anywhere on this planet. I am mainly staying with Avicularia new world arboreals for now.

BinarySpider2


----------



## massmorels

ShadowBlade said:


> She is across the pond


mystery solved.. good work Watson!


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Photographs*



JungleGuts said:


> wow u got some bue-tee-full T's. Id love to see some more pics!


Here are a few more photographs. I am not sure if I want to keep this tarantula or not. It is a ground dweller. I got it before I decided that I prefered the arboreal species. It is an Acanthoscurria geniculata or the "Giant White Knee". It is only about 2 inches long.



















BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

another great spider! i have 1 aswell in my forever growing collection you should keep it they make a great addition. except for the hairs...........ooooh


----------



## BinarySpider2

*A Fresh Molt!*



beetleman said:


> another great spider! i have 1 aswell in my forever growing collection you should keep it they make a great addition. except for the hairs...........ooooh


Thanks. I am still undecided but, I allready know as many of us do, I will be tight on space in a very short time as my arboreal collection increases. It is still a very awsome tarantula and will become an impressive sized tarantula. It acts like a lazy slug until I move the cage then it moves very fast.

I caught this one today. It had not molted yesturday so it is very fresh. This is my ninth Avicularia versicolor. This one is now 2.5 inches long from toe_to_toe. It is getting the red color in the abdomen and the carapace is getting the metallic green color. The legs still look to be the blueish color but appear to have some red hairs starting. I aquired this one from a local pet shop. Oddly enough the store manger said that she aquired it from...

http://www.botarby8s.com

which is where my other eight Avicularia versicolors came from. She said that it was in the store as for sale until I bought it. You can see the clear/cloudy coloration in the legs that is still fresh after the molt. They will darken up in few days.













BinarySpider2


----------



## massmorels

again, just wait until they grow to this point!!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BinarySpider2

massmorels said:


> again, just wait until they grow to this point!!!


Nice A.versi. I can not wait until mine get that large. This one finally darkened up a bit. This is not a great photo but you can defnitely see this T will be like your T in a few more molts. It is 3 inches long toe_to_toe completely stretched out.. .













BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*7 of 9*

Just when you think it will be a while before a molt another one goes ahead and molts. This is now number 7 of my 9 Avicularia versicolor that has molted. It was 1.25 inches long before this molt. It will be over 1.5 inches after this molt. At that size it will still be the blue green color overall. This one is very recent like within the hour...



















As far as how many of my tarantulas have molted, so far...

2 of my 5 Avicularia amazonica
1 of my 8 Avicularia bicegoi
7 of my 9 Avicularia versicolor
0 of my 1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0 of my 1 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Wow, I have 24 tarantulas so far. I only need about 24 or 72 more. 

BinarySpider2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BinarySpider2

Oops, I just found another one of my Avicularia versicolor molted. It must of done it last night. Here is another pic of the one that just molted. At about 1.5 inches this Avicularia versicolor is still the typical blue green color. You can clearly see that the body is still has that cloudy transparent look to it. They are very soft and fragile at this point...



















Here are a few pics of the one that molted last night. It is also about 1.5 inches long...




















Now, as far as how many of my tarantulas have molted, so far...

2 of my 5 Avicularia amazonica
1 of my 8 Avicularia bicegoi
8 of my 9 Avicularia versicolor
0 of my 1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0 of my 1 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Wow, I have 24 tarantulas so far. I only need about 24 or 72 more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BinarySpider2

*9 of 9*

My ninth of nine Avicularia versicolor just molted...







Now, as far as how many of my tarantulas have molted, so far...

2 of my 5 Avicularia amazonica
1 of my 8 Avicularia bicegoi
9 of my 9 Avicularia versicolor
0 of my 1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0 of my 1 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Well, the molt novelty has finally worn off. I guess becoming adults and maybe breeding them will be the next thing to get excited about.

BinarySpider2


----------



## ballpython2

So you're the reason why I can't buy any of these from botar you brought them all  lol...  .....just playing..beautiful spider....I have two versicolors...


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Another Molt*



ballpython2 said:


> So you're the reason why I can't buy any of these from botar you brought them all  lol...  .....just playing..beautiful spider....I have two versicolors...


Right On. My big one really looks nice. It's legs are purple right now. I assume that is because it is between the blue and redish phase for the leg color. It has the green carapace and bright red abdomen.

Here is an odd story. Only 2 of my 8 Avicularia Bicegoi had molted so far. One of the 6 unmolted bicegoi was gorged from food. It hung with it's abdomen leaning to one side. I thought it was sick. Today it was laying on the substrate upside down. I thought it was going to die for sure. This is an arboreal laying on the substrate. I soaked it down with a spray bottle and went to the store. When I got back I found this...













It had molted. I think that this one was having troubles. All of the others have molted just fine. My moisture level is fine and my substrate is moist. It was odd but I think that getting it's body soaked may have helped soften up the exoskeleton enough for it to get out. Lucky Day.

Here is a nice photo of one with all of it's color...







BinaySpider2


----------



## beetleman

beautiful:clap:  i know it kinda scares ya when  a treespider does something it's not supposed to do.


----------



## neanyoe

BinarySpider2 said:


> BinaySpider2



can i ask, what T is this?


----------



## beetleman

brick red pink toe (avicularia bicegoi) tree spider


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Yep*



beetleman said:


> brick red pink toe (avicularia bicegoi) tree spider


Yep, Brick Red Pink Toe, Avicularia bicegoi. I got them from...

http://www.botarby8s.com

...and I think that he still has some left.

BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*More Pictures*



neanyoe said:


> can i ask, what T is this?


Here are some more of my pictures of the...

Brick Red Pink Toe



































































BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Caught in the act.*

I caught this one in the act. This is interesting. I live in area that has very low humidity that is often under 30%. I use a lot of water to dampen their substrate. Not swampy but extremely damp. It dries out completely in about three or four days. I do this about once a week usually on the weekend.

Anyway about an hour after I sprayed their cages down with water number six of my Avicularia bicegoi molted. Number seven is acting like it wants to molt.

Here are pictures of it still pulling out of the old exoskeleton...

























BinarySpider2


----------



## neanyoe

its amazing how they can do this in their webbing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Avicularia amazonica*



neanyoe said:


> its amazing how they can do this in their webbing.


Absolutely. I just found that another one of my Avicularia amazonica slings had molted early this morning. I only have 5 of them and I thought this one was sick and maybe going to die. It was only getting ready to molt. Oddly this one had built a small web close to the substrate that was mixed with substrate and it stayed inside the web for a couple of days. I am currently keeping all of my Avicularia amazonica in 50 DRAM vials as their homes. I drilled three rows of 5/64 of an inch in diameter holes in the container and a few rows in the lid of the same diameter. I aquired the the vials from a member here named Anastasia. By saling them to me in smaller numbers she saved from having to buy them in a huge lot.

Again I aquired my Avicularia amazonica from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

Here is a current pic of a freshly molted Avicularia amazonica. They are all molting out at about 1.25 inches toe to toe. While I am no expert I really believe that these animals are going to get huge. I may need cages that are 18_x_18_x_36_ inches for them as adults. That may require some specialty cut sheet acrylic and some weld-on.







BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

ahh wow:clap: very beautiful avic! that's another to add to my list:drool:


----------



## ShadowBlade

Growing slow as heck aren't those little _A. sp. amazonica _'s?

-Sean


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Thanks*



			
				beetleman said:
			
		

> ahh wow:clap: very beautiful avic! that's another to add to my list:drool:


Thanks, I am even looking forward to the day that they are only 2 or 3 inches long. 



			
				ShadowBlade said:
			
		

> Growing slow as heck aren't those little A. sp. amazonica 's?
> 
> -Sean


That is for sure. They are slow growers. It may be a year before they hit a nice size and it could be Xmas next year before they breed, assuming that I decide to breed them. I keep forgetting to add the sp. in their name, owe well.

Here are some pics of the 50 dram vials. They are about 1_7/8_inches in diameter by 4_1/4_inches tall. I simply made a pattern on standard notebook paper and rapped it around the container using scotch tape to hold the ends together. Then I drilled 5/64_inch diameter holes in the containers. I used a very thin card stock for a pattern to drill the holes in the lids. The drill bit was a bit old and it left some slight plastic slag but it came off by simply rubbing my finger across the holes on the inside of the containers. I placed the lid on a piece of wood to drill it. It is all pretty simple to do.

I place about an inch of damp coconut fiber that I tamped down with a pencil on the bottom of the containers. My amazonicas are currently eating one week old crickets that are very small.

























Since they are arboreals and could hit the nine inch mark I would guess a really nice sized cage could be about 14_x_14_x_42_inches. I am only guessing on the cage right now but 50% wider than the leg span and then the height should be triple the diameter or width if square.

What size does anybody else use for their Avicularia amazonica

BinarySpider2


----------



## neanyoe

put a piece of corkbark in there so theyhave soething to climb on. instead of sticking to the walls. ..i usualy ust get a knife and peel of a strip from the big pieces i have


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Avicularia bicegoi #7 of 8 just molted*



neanyoe said:


> put a piece of corkbark in there so theyhave soething to climb on. instead of sticking to the walls. ..i usualy ust get a knife and peel of a strip from the big pieces i have


Thanks, I was thinking about doing something like that. I did notice that this species puts little patches of webbing flat against the container wall. That probably helps them climb around it when then they get closer to molting time. I have also noticed that the Avicularia genus in general start to have problems staying attached to smooth surfaces about a week or so before they molt. That might be why they stay in their web cocoon until they molt. Simply for protection against other preditor type animals.

Avicularia bicegoi #7 of 8 just last night.
:clap: :clap: :clap:

I am waiting for bicegoi #8 to molt and #4 and #5 amazonica to molt.


BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Ning Ning ... Ning Ning*

Ning Ning ... Ning Ning

It is dinner time. I just placed 2 crickets in each of my tarantulas cages. Nearly everyone of them except the near molting tarantulas have nabbed one cricket for dinner and some are on their second cricket.

Here are a couple of pics of one of my Avicularia bicegoi chomping down his/her prey. They are very fast at catching their prey, no discussions, no feelings, no compromise, just a brute wild instinct to survive. Definitely a true successful  predator.













BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Molt Fest*

It seems like it has been a molt fest around here lately. I woke up this morning and I found that my Acanthoscurria geniculata had molted. He/she was about 2 inches fully stretched out before the molt. Now fully stretched out he/she is about 2.75 inches or about 7 centimeters for those of us who prefer the metric system. It was over 4 months after I got him/her before he/she finally molted.

Here are some pics of a 70 millimeter Acanthoscurria geniculata the morning after a molt...

























BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

:clap: very nice! and they grow fast! mines growing like a weed very cool spiders they are.


----------



## beetleman

can you imagine an avicularia w/those colors? :drool:


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Dowel Rods*



neanyoe said:


> put a piece of corkbark in there so theyhave soething to climb on. instead of sticking to the walls. ..i usualy ust get a knife and peel of a strip from the big pieces i have


I did not have any corkbark so I bought a 3 foot long piece of dowel rod that was 1/4 of an inch in diameter for 39 cents plus tax. I cut them into 3.5 inch lengths Some of the Avicularia amazonicas are allready putting web around and on them.

Here is a picture of one of them...







BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Thanks*



beetleman said:


> :clap: very nice! and they grow fast! mines growing like a weed very cool spiders they are.


Thanks.

BianrySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Food*

This Avicularia amazonica that I just placed online today...







is the one that just molted a few days ago...







and it just caught it's first cricket since the molt...













BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Molt Fest Continues*

Just about when you think it is over it just starts again. I had 1 bicegoi and 2 amazonicas left to molt so that every tarantula in my collection has molted once while in my place.

This Avicularia versicolor just molted last night which is for the second time since I have had him/her. It still has the blue color but you can see the that the carapace is starting to get that metallic green color...







You can also see that the abdomen is starting to get the long red hairs...







BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

it's amazing how they have awesome colors:clap: luv it.


----------



## Becky

Very nice! Love the versi.. brill pics


----------



## BinarySpider2

beetleman said:
			
		

> it's amazing how they have awesome colors:clap: luv it.


Thanks, I think so also.



			
				Becky said:
			
		

> Very nice! Love the versi.. brill pics


Thanks, I think that the Avicularia genus rocks.

Well, I just got eight 1/2 inch long Avicularia minatrix from...

http://www.botarby8s.com

...about an hour ago. These are the smallest tarantulas I have ever bought on my life. They are only 1/2 inch toe to toe. It will be a while for them to become adults. I had all eight of their homes set up before they got here this morning. I am using the 25 DRAM vials from Thornton Plastics. They are 1.5 inches in diameter and 3.3125 inches tall. I had some small crickets allready in them as well but they are about 1/4 of inch long which is about the total length of the minatrix's body. Since those may be to large for the Avicularia minatrix I did an overnight by 10:30AM order for some 1 week old pinheads. Ouch, the shipping costs are getting way out of hand these days. Here is a picture of one of them...







Sounds like it will be a continueing molt fest around here with 32 tarantulas so far.

BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

ahh the minitrix:clap: they are mini i have an adult female she's not big at all,but awesome as can be,yeah the avic.genus rocks:worship: good luck with all of your little ones.


----------



## BinarySpider2

*First Kill*



beetleman said:


> ahh the minitrix:clap: they are mini i have an adult female she's not big at all,but awesome as can be,yeah the avic.genus rocks:worship: good luck with all of your little ones.


Thanks beetleman, I bet your female minatrix is awsome looking.

Just when you got this hobby figured out something new happens. I figured that my 1/4 inch crickets may be a little bit to large for the 1/2 inch Avicularia minatrix. I ordered a bunch of pins overnight by 10:30AM tommorrow morning to avoid the noon sun and one of the eight Avicularia minatrix has a first kill. Here is a pic of a 1/2 inch Avicularia minatrix that has a body about 1/4 of an inch long with a cricket that is clearly over 1/4 of an inch long. It has the cricket around the neck. These are definitely pure preditor animals. This picture is a bit cloudy because the plastic is cloudy and scratched up.







I will still use the new pinhead crickets when I get them but it is awsome that they will drop prey as large in weight as they are.

BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

:clap: oh yeah don't let their little size fool ya,they are aggressive little hunters


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Another Avicularia amazonica molted*

Number four out of five of my Avicularia amazonica molted on Friday. Two of the four are a bit larger so far after they molted. One more to go. I allways feel better about a tarantula's well being after it successfully molts in my home.

Here is a picture of it right after the molt. You can see that the legs are still that typical post molt white cloudy coloration...







And here he/she is today, three days later. This one is pretty large. The legs and carapace are much darker today. You can see that I have sprayed down the inside of his/her home with water. Our moisture level today inside of the house is about 35% They need a higher level of humidity even with using damp coconut fiber as a substrate so I frequently spray the inside of their homes with water.

The more that I think about it the more I can not wait to see the largest available Avicularia species at 9_inches/228.6_mm. This will be one large tarantula. With the red abdomen, blue green legs and carapace, with white tipped or frosted hair that is so thick that the body difficult to even see. :drool::drool::drool: Sorry about that, I just can not wait, 2 years, 2009 in the summer. I think if possible I may try and get a quality shot of the amazonica and of the minatrix side by side to show the largest and smallest available Avicularia.







I bet he/she is hungry. I will feed him/her in three or four more days.

BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

those amazonicas are awesome! can't wait see when they get some size on them, i gotta get some:drool:


----------



## BinarySpider2

*The Molt Fest Continues*

They just keep on molting. Another one of my Avicularia versicolors are on their second molt since I got them. This was a very recent molt within the last 12 hours. You can see the red hairs have started coming in on the abdomen...













Thanks For Looking At My Photos Everyone. As my time permits I will continue to post photos as they molt into adults.

BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*And The Molt Fest Still Continues*

I would bet that all of the tarantula dealers out there have several molts per day in there line of business. Well I just now found that another one of my Avicularia amazonicas had recently molted.

You can clearly see the cloudy whitish color on the legs of a fresh molt within the last 6 hours. You can also see the red undercoat hairs on the abdomen that are typical of the Avicularia amazonica which is a good sign. I had placed several 1/4_inch crickets inside of his/her home last night. I raced to get my 12_inch tweezers and I plucked all of the crickets out just few minutes ago.

This is the one who molted during the overnight trip from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

...and it is now on the second molt which takes it up the size of 3 of my other Avicularia amazonicas. I still have one A.amazonica that has not molted yet but it is acting like it wants to.













































beetleman said:


> those amazonicas are awesome! can't wait see when they get some size on them, i gotta get some:drool:


Thanks beetleman,

BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*My last Avicularia bicegoi molted*

Finally my 8th and last Avicularia bicegoi molted last night. All I would normally have left to molt since they have arrived here would be my 5th Avicularia amazonica but now I have 8 Avicularia minatrix to start watching.

Anyway here is picture of my 8th Avicularia bicegoi beginning to darken up after the molt. Definitely a frosted tarantula...







And here is close up of those frosted hairs...







BinarySpider2


----------



## neanyoe

what kind of camera do you use?

and.. how do you get them out of their tubes without ruining them?

i have trouble taking pics of mine as they wont come out.. my versi just molted and i cant even get to its exo! haha


----------



## BinarySpider2

*3 Way Tube*



neanyoe said:


> what kind of camera do you use?
> 
> and.. how do you get them out of their tubes without ruining them?
> 
> i have trouble taking pics of mine as they wont come out.. my versi just molted and i cant even get to its exo! haha


For the Avicularia bicegoi that I have they are between...

2.5 inches / 63.5 mm and 3.0 inches / 76.2 mm

...which is a respectable size. I NEVER EVER TOUCH THEM! I will let them crawl on my hand and arm but I will never touch them. If I did they may want to touch me back and I would rather not have their venom inside of me today.
I use 12 inch / 304.8 mm tweezers that I found on Ebay. I am keeping them in Lee's Herp Haven Rectangular Small Cage Model: 20084 
...

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=70

...which is refered to as and labeled as the small size in most pet shops. They build these triple hole tube tunnels right up to the lid in the corner. One tube goes down to the coconut substrate and two other tubes go left and right at the very top in the corner so instead of left and right I would say east and south from the top view. Those cages also have a smaller clear plastic lid in the center of the larger lid.

I use the tweezers to remove the old exoskeleton. If I gently tap the tube with my tweezers and they will come out on their own. Most of the time they are allready outside of the tube wandering about so that makes it easy. I coax them over to my photographing platform by holding their cage parallel with the platform. I then take the photos. They will easily will go back into their cages and many times back into their tubes. I move very very slowly with them especially after a molt. I take extreme care for their safety. The extra time is worth it. I use very gentle light nudges, NOT POKES, with the tweezers.

Most of my Avicularia are now going on their second molts.

My camera is a cheesy very old 4.7 meg camera. Nothing special except for the modified Frankenstein lens setup that I pieced together. I found some cheesy lens made in China for under $50 bucks that are NOT for photography so for a grand total of around $200 bucks I am taking quality photos like a $5000+ camera takes. Of course for $5000+ on a camera I would expect so many bells and whistles I would never learn them all in a year.

I am getting very good at photographing these guys with my Frankenstein camera lens...







BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Magnifier lens*



neanyoe said:


> what kind of camera do you use?
> 
> and.. how do you get them out of their tubes without ruining them?
> 
> i have trouble taking pics of mine as they wont come out.. my versi just molted and i cant even get to its exo! haha


Here is a link to some lens. The company I used has long since gone out of business...

http://www.safepub.com/Catalog/General/pocktmag.htm

...mine are over 7 years old and were purchased before I got the camera. They are very cheesy are were very cheap in price. Those 7 year old lens just happen to fit the front of my camera perfectly. Search the net and you may find what you are after.

BinarySpider


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Some More Molts*

Here are some more of my molts. One of my Avicularia bicegoi just molted again. They are molting out much larger over 3 inches in this molt...













My collection of 1/2 inch Avicularia minatrix have just begun to molt out at about 3/4 of an inch...













Here is another one of my Avicularia amazonica that has just molted. You can see that a 1.25 inch amazonica looks about the same as a .75 inch minatrix. I find it very hard to see any difference at this young of an age between the Avicularia species...













BinarySpider2


----------



## christin

Wow, thanks for the info! Yeah, I don't have the guts to try to coax slings the way you do...but who know's, I may change my mind. I'll have to stick the info away somewhere for later. Thanks for the camera recomendation. Yeah, the whole "you get what you pay for" is certainly not true with cameras. I prefer my walmart special 4.0 megapixel to my friend's pricey 10 megapixel olympus.


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Avicularia versicolor*



christin said:


> Wow, thanks for the info! Yeah, I don't have the guts to try to coax slings the way you do...but who know's, I may change my mind. I'll have to stick the info away somewhere for later. Thanks for the camera recomendation. Yeah, the whole "you get what you pay for" is certainly not true with cameras. I prefer my walmart special 4.0 megapixel to my friend's pricey 10 megapixel olympus.


Thanks. I figure since I am only photographing at home on a platform it is good enough for me. If I ever find myself in the deep amazon jungle then I would consider a $5,000+ camera for use.

Here is a picture of one of my Avicularia versicolors. This tarantula just molted yesturday and now has what looks like the typical A.versi coloration. At over 3 inches it is becoming a respectable size...













BinayrSpider2


----------



## Elaine

Your Avics's are all gorgeous. I have read this thread with interest as my collection of Avic's grows. Its great to see the changes yours have gone through with each moult. Excellent pics and Tarantulas's as always :clap: 

Elaine


----------



## beetleman

:clap: yes that versi is awesome! luv em:drool:


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Thanks!*



Elaine said:


> Your Avics's are all gorgeous. I have read this thread with interest as my collection of Avic's grows. Its great to see the changes yours have gone through with each moult. Excellent pics and Tarantulas's as always :clap:
> 
> Elaine


Thanks so much. I will continue to post pictures of them as they become adults. That way anybody whi is interested can get an idea of how their slings will turn outas they grow.



beetleman said:


> :clap: yes that versi is awesome! luv em:drool:


Thanks. I can not wait for my Amazonicas to get larger. 9 inches is huge for an Avicularia. I will need a cage that is 18x18x36 inches for an animal as large as them. Some other people are interested in how they are going to turn out and I do not mind placing the pictures online for everybody to see. Right now three of them have have huge abdomens so I expect a nice molt in the next few weeks. I expect to see some coloration really coming through within their next molt or two. My other two are a little bit smaller so they will eat and molt at a later time.

HEY, did anybody else get some of the blue/green version of the Avicularia sp. amazonica  from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

???

BinarySpider2


----------



## beetleman

i just saw on his list he has a purple amazonica 4" sounds nice,but ofcourse the money thing i think someone here just picked up 1 at arachnocon. very awesome avic.


----------



## BinarySpider2

*amazonica*



beetleman said:


> i just saw on his list he has a purple amazonica 4" sounds nice,but ofcourse the money thing i think someone here just picked up 1 at arachnocon. very awesome avic.


I spoke with Jason Magnusson at...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

...via email a few days ago about that tarantula and mine. He said that the amazonica  that massmorels has was from the exact same person that the 5 Avicularia_sp._amazonica that I bought from him. So mine should be the blue/green version just like massmorels is that you can see pictured in this thread a few pages ago.

That other one that Jason Magnusson has on his site...

Avicularia Sp. Purple Amazonica Recently Updated!

...is a completely different species of tarantula alltogether. It is probably from a different country or area within the amazon jungle. The amazon jungle spans several South American countries. My species which is the blue/green version came from Brazil in the amazon jungle. Look at the spider that is fifth up from the bottom of the page at...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=8120

and you can see this is what an adult blue/green version looks like. My 5 should start to look a lot like massmorels actually within the next molt or three. Not far away like within the next six months or so.

There is also an issue in Europe about the amazonica name being used on other Avicularia species that is causing a disruption...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9870

..so hopefully the amazonica name issue will get resolved.

Anyway, if mine turn out like massmorels, huge 9 inch, very very dense hair, blue/green carapace and legs, white frosted hair tips, and red based hair abdomen I will be extremely happy! Even one step further if I end up with 2 or more of both males and females I will be bouncing off of the walls.

WARNING: On another note 2 of my 8 Avicularia minatrix are dead. With half inch slings you MUST keep their cage damp. It looked like they died trying to shed their exoskeleton. 5 out of 6 of my remaining minatrix have recently molted with one minatrix left to molt. The substrate was damp but obviously living in the Western USA I should of spayed the inside more frequently like every other day instead of every 3 or 4 days. Any new sling owners of half inchers should take this into consideration. While I spent only $35 each on them I could of very easily gotten $200+ for an Avicularia minatrix adult when they got to that size. That hurts the pocket. I want to keep a couple of males and a couple of females of each species then sale what is left to pay for the hobby expense.

BinarySpider2


----------



## ShadowBlade

Don't take this like a kick in the butt.. You shouldn't be taking them out so quickly after a molt for pics. They're too fresh, and avic slings are fragile enough. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the reason for losing your _minatrix_.

-Sean


----------



## beetleman

BinarySpider2 said:


> I spoke with Jason Magnusson at...
> 
> http://www.southernspiderworks.com
> 
> ...via email a few days ago about that tarantula and mine. He said that the amazonica  that massmorels has was from the exact same person that the 5 Avicularia_sp._amazonica that I bought from him. So mine should be the blue/green version just like massmorels is that you can see pictured in this thread a few pages ago.
> 
> That other one that Jason Magnusson has on his site...
> 
> Avicularia Sp. Purple Amazonica Recently Updated!
> 
> ...is a completely different species of tarantula alltogether. It is probably from a different country or area within the amazon jungle. The amazon jungle spans several South American countries. My species which is the blue/green version came from Brazil in the amazon jungle. Look at the spider that is fifth up from the bottom of the page at...
> 
> http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=8120
> 
> and you can see this is what an adult blue/green version looks like. My 5 should start to look a lot like massmorels actually within the next molt or three. Not far away like within the next six months or so.
> 
> There is also an issue in Europe about the amazonica name being used on other Avicularia species that is causing a disruption...
> 
> http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9870
> 
> ..so hopefully the amazonica name issue will get resolved.
> 
> Anyway, if mine turn out like massmorels, huge 9 inch, very very dense hair, blue/green carapace and legs, white frosted hair tips, and red based hair abdomen I will be extremely happy! Even one step further if I end up with 2 or more of both males and females I will be bouncing off of the walls.
> 
> WARNING: On another note 2 of my 8 Avicularia minatrix are dead. With half inch slings you MUST keep their cage damp. It looked like they died trying to shed their exoskeleton. 5 out of 6 of my remaining minatrix have recently molted with one minatrix left to molt. The substrate was damp but obviously living in the Western USA I should of spayed the inside more frequently like every other day instead of every 3 or 4 days. Any new sling owners of half inchers should take this into consideration. While I spent only $35 each on them I could of very easily gotten $200+ for an Avicularia minatrix adult when they got to that size. That hurts the pocket. I want to keep a couple of males and a couple of females of each species then sale what is left to pay for the hobby expense.
> 
> BinarySpider2


awesome,thanks for the info,yeah it was afew pages back, oh and sorry on your minatrix dying those spiderlings are fragile,goodluck on your remaining ones.


----------



## BinarySpider2

*No Problem*



ShadowBlade said:


> Don't take this like a kick in the butt.. You shouldn't be taking them out so quickly after a molt for pics. They're too fresh, and avic slings are fragile enough. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the reason for losing your _minatrix_.
> 
> -Sean


No problem ShadowBlade, the two that died were not the ones that I have been photographing but thanks for the advice anyway. I will admit that I probably rush it a little bit to much but I am EXTREMELY GENTLE with them even after their exoskeleton gets hard. I will just nudge them, NOT POKING AND NOT PUSHING, with my 12 inch tweezers. Just grazing the hairs will cause them to move in the opposite direction so you do not even have to touch their phisical body at all. The one that I have been photographing is still alive and doing just fine. Like I said, the 2 that died looked like a failed molt. I am now spraying down the inside of their cage every two days. I am going to watch the 5 out 6 remaining minatrix to eat since they molted several days ago. I have to order some more pinheads since my minatrix slings are still small even at what they are now which is about 3/4_inch long. I will be feeding them this week after their exoskeleton gets a little bit harder.



			
				beetleman said:
			
		

> awesome,thanks for the info,yeah it was afew pages back, oh and sorry on your minatrix dying those spiderlings are fragile,goodluck on your remaining ones.



Thanks, I also wish that they were still alive. I get attached to my tarantulas. So many find it hard to believe that somebody could like a tarantula that much but I like mine. So far after spraying the minatrix cages down every other day the 1/2_inch slings are doing well and 5 have successfully molted. I am waiting for the last one to molt. I like to make sure they eat a few days after their exoskeleton hardens up.

1/2 inch slings seem to require more attention and detailed control over their enviroment. My others that are much larger seem to be a lot tougher and can handle changes that they are not accustomed to in their enviroment. This has been a lesson for me. Live and learn. I will use it as I begin to breed mine in a year or two.

BinarySpider2


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Dinner*

One of my Avicularia minatrix having only molted just 3 days ago is allready taking down crickets with a body size about the same as they are. These 1/2 inch A.minatrix are molting out at about 3/4 inch long. Here is a picture of this one...







JMO but I would always keep any of the tiny Avic slings in a high humidity until they get large enough to handle a lower humidity. 

BinarySpider2


----------



## Becky

Avics are never large enough to handle lower humidity... they require good, quite high levels all the time, even as adults.
The most popular cases of avics dying, as spiderlings and adults is dehydration, and getting stuck in moults due to lack of humidity. 
They should also have plenty of ventilation. I spray my avics everyday if possible, if not, every other day. I keep the substrate moist, and spray webbing and the sides of the tank. 

Sorry to hear of your losses, but handling a spider after its moulted, whether you're delicate or not, is risky. What if the spider is to jump? Fall? The skin is not hard enough to warrant even the slighest touch... very fragile. 

Nice, fat little spiderling though  Looks good.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Becky said:


> Avics are never large enough to handle lower humidity... they require good, quite high levels all the time, even as adults.
> The most popular cases of avics dying, as spiderlings and adults is dehydration, and getting stuck in moults due to lack of humidity.
> They should also have plenty of ventilation. I spray my avics everyday if possible, if not, every other day. I keep the substrate moist, and spray webbing and the sides of the tank.


I'm going to challenge you on this. I do not believe the main cause of Avic deaths are from lack of humidity, it seems insufficient ventilation is the worst problem.

I've seen their wild habitat, and its not soaking. They do not need insanely high amounts of humidity, as long as you occasionally mist, they should be good.

I mean, ask the other experienced keepers here, see how many mist their Avics much more then any other species.

-Sean


----------



## Becky

Yeah true. I do agree with you  There are lots of reasons why all dif types of spiders die, get stuck in moults etc. Avics seem to suffer most from this. 
I make sure mine are well ventilated. I spray about every other day or at least 3 or 4 times a week. 
Been fine so far.
So yea, you're right  I agree with you.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Hey, no problem. We each have our own little differences in how we keep them. As long as they're alive and healthy, thats what matters.

-Sean


----------



## beetleman

exactly, i keep all of my avics(adults) pretty dry,they all get misted once aweek,great ventilation,i use alittle waterdish also,and in all of my years in keeping them they did wonderful,the slings,yes alot more humidity which i kept them at,but once they got alot bigger they didn't need it as much.just my experience


----------



## BinarySpider2

*Thanks*

Thanks for everybodies information. I have read a large number of threads around the internet where some of the new owners would make statements like...

I WILL NEVER BUY A T UNDER 2 INCHES AGAIN

or

I WILL NEVER BUY A T UNDER 1 INCH AGAIN

or even

I GIVE UP, MUST SALE THE REMAINS OF COLLECTION

...and I have to admit, the newborn slings are tough little buggers to raise. At least finally number 6 of my remaining 6 Avicularia minatrix molted this morning! I did drill enough holes in their containers that when I place a brand new drilled container up to my mouth and blow as hard as I can the air flows through the holes without any back pressure at all. At least the air moves easily.

So far to date...

9 out of 9 Avicularia versicolor are still alive
7 out of 8 Avicularia bicegoi are still alive
4 out of 5 Avicularia amazonica are still alive
6 out of 8 Avicularia minatrix are still alive

and 1 out of 1 Acanthoscurria geniculata are still alive. At least I think that is still alive. I cut a 2 inch black ABS 90 degree elbow in half down the center to give it a 90 degree Quonset hut that it has pushed substrate up on both sides. I have not seen it in a week so it is inside the hut.

So far I have lost 4 of my T's probably in part do to my inexperience and in part do to reasons that I either noticed to late or still do not know about. Live and learn I guess. I have heard of people losing large parts of entire collections because of something just beyond their control or just out of site until it is to late. Personally I know it will happen to me again sooner or later but at least I learned and can watch out for things that I know about that may happen. While I did not want any of my Ts to die I am really saddened by the loss of one of my amazonicas. I wanted all 5 of them to survive. Now it is only 4. It was also stuck in a molt attempt. I wonder if they could be over feed to extreme to molt???

BinarySpider2


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Avicularia Molted*

I decided on a new screen name, CrypticDragon and I am continueing to post pictures of my current Avicularia species. Here is another one of my small Avicularia versicolor that is showing more of the adult coloration. This is about 2.5 inches or about 63.5 mm toe to toe...













Another one of my Avicularia bicegoi has molted also. This one is molting out over 3 inches or about 76.2 mm toe to toe...













CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Beautiful as always   The bicegoi is stunning. I love the colour but who couldnt love the A. versi too. Way too cute for their own good :worship: 

Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Avicularia amazonica*

YEA!

    
   

Another one of my Avicularia amazonicas has molted at 5:00_A.M. this morning. It is still fresh and very white. You can see that it is still sitting beside the old exoskeleton on top of the web it created inside the 50 dram vial. I will get more photographs in a few days after it hardens up and more of the adult coloration comes in. This one looks like it will be over 1.5 inches or about 38.1 mm toe to toe. This one may need to be in a larger home after this molt...













CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



Elaine said:


> Beautiful as always   The bicegoi is stunning. I love the colour but who couldnt love the A. versi too. Way too cute for their own good :worship:
> 
> Elaine


Thanks Elaine. 

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Those legs look long even resting like that   Congratulations on a successful moult   Beautiful.
Elaine


----------



## beetleman

:drool: mmmm amazonica...........nuff said


----------



## kimski

Wow!  I love them all - but I like the A. versi.  My 2nd tarantula is a A. versi and she just molted on 7/13!  And, my 3rd T, P. irminia, just molted 2 days ago.  Aren't arboreals great!  Good luck and excellent pics!


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Less than 24 hours later...*

It is less than 24 hours later and what a difference you can see. The body fluids are allready pumping through this animal. I would say around 1.5 inches or about 38.1 mm. I still can not tell if it has a purple color or a blue green color but the color will still change some more over the next few days. What color does it look like to you? It definitely has some very long and thick legs. Also it appears to have white frosted tips on the hairs. Here are three photographs. I will post several more photographs in a few more days...



















I have one more amazonica warming up for a molt so I hope that it goes as well. The other two of my four amazonicas are weeks away from a molt.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



beetleman said:


> :drool: mmmm amazonica...........nuff said


Thanks beetleman,



kimski said:


> Wow!  I love them all - but I like the A. versi.  My 2nd tarantula is a A. versi and she just molted on 7/13!  And, my 3rd T, P. irminia, just molted 2 days ago.  Aren't arboreals great!  Good luck and excellent pics!


Thanks kimski,

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*More amazonica*

Here are some more photographs of my Avicularia amazonica at about 24 hours after the molt. After I did a measurement it is over 1.625 inches or about 41.275 mm toe to toe. I can not be sure but does that look like a BlueGreen casting to anybody else???































I will post more photographs of my Avicularia sp. amazonica in a few days. Is it obvious what my favorite Avicularia is at the present time?

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Vials*

These Avicularia amazonica are molting out at 1 5/8 of an inch or about 1.625 inches. This is pretty large for the 50 DRAM vials. The 50 DRAM vials are the largest that are available from...

http://www.thorntonplastics.com

Does anybody know where I might find some low cost sample vials like these but maybe around the 100 DRAM size???

I only need about 8 of them.

THANKS, 

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Another amazonica molted*

Another one of my Avicularia sp "amazonica" molted just a few hours ago...



















CrypticDragon


----------



## beetleman

:clap: they just keep getting hotter and hotter,awesome avics.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks!*



beetleman said:


> :clap: they just keep getting hotter and hotter,awesome avics.


Thanks beetleman, 

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*More amazonica photographs...*

I just took some new photographs of the one that molted about 64 hours ago. Not even three days has passed since it molted and allready it has begun to build a new web. This one runs almost clear down to the bottom of the 50 DRAM vial and it has larger spans on the threads. I cleaned out all of my tarantula cages this morning except for three Avicularia bicegoi who are near molting and two Avicularia sp "amazonica" in which one has just molted this morning. Here are the photographs of this amazonica. It definitely has the white frosted hairs and the hair does look very dense to me. I will need to wait for a couple more molts to see the true color but it looks to have a blue/green casting to it. Does anybody else see the blue/green casting that I am seeing?

























CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Gorgeous :worship: :worship: 

Yip I see the blue/green colour but it looks more blue in most pics but slightly greenish in pic 3.

Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Same Here.*



Elaine said:


> Gorgeous :worship: :worship:
> 
> Yip I see the blue/green colour but it looks more blue in most pics but slightly greenish in pic 3.
> 
> Elaine


Same here, looking at the light between the hairs in the third picture appears to have a greenish tint to it. If you look at the very tips of the toes in the second picture and the third I see thin blueish lines. Anyway that is the casting that I was talking about. If you look at Massmorels photographs early on in this thread that one looks very blue and about a medium sized animal which I think is a very nice looking animal.

I think the lighting and the background has a lot to do with the photographs. The amazonica which is 5th up from the bottom at...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=8120

...looks to be more of greenish color and an adult. The next link is of course where I found that many people were having an issue with the purple one from Peru being called amazonica as well...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9870

...also has a photo of the greenish colored one. The amazonica at...

http://johnx.smugmug.com/gallery/1220829/1/57142509#57142519

also looks to be an adult and also has a greenish/blue coloration. The amazonica at...

http://www.spiderlinge.de/baumgarten/templates/baumgarten3a/Arten/avispec.html

...looks to be very greenish in coloration.

I have wondered if this line of amazonica stays mostly blue throughout its life, which would fine with me, or gets more green as it becomes an adult, which would also be fine with me? Or could it be that they are very blue right after a molt then get more green as time passes until the next molt?

The one at...

http://www.terrino.de/item150170.html

...looks to be more of a dark purple/green color. This link has a tiny little sling...

http://www.reptipic.de/details.php?image_id=2083&sessionid=950870a8e27bd4fb643346d7eb9e8dcb

... which is difficult to tell at such a young age. The amazonica at this link...

http://www.theraphosids.com/species_photo_pages/A_sp_Amazonica_2.html

...is extremely blue in color. It has been very interesting watching mine change with each molt. The anticipation of what color will show up after each molt is getting very intense. Several more weeks until the next one molts again......

TIME...................................

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Thats the difficulty of the Avics, you just have to wait and see how they grow but also are you 100% sure that each of the photo's in the link are genuine A. amazonica? Some photo's look to be more green than blue and others more blue but it could just be down to camera angle, lighting, flash etc. so may not mean anything. 
In all honesty, its such a confusing subject trying to ID Avics. We know when we have genuine A. versicolor, A. laeta, A. minatrix as they are quite distinct but when it comes to the others then thats where the difficulty lies as they are similar in colour especially as slings.
I have A. braunshauseni which look just like the A. sp. "guyana" but supposedly grow much bigger so I wont know until adult if they are the real thing or not. 
The A. bicegoi is different again because there are supposed to be none in the hobby. I have 2 slings here but as there is nothing scientific to compare them to then I really dont know.

I think its just a case of waiting a few more moults or maybe send moults away to Ray Gabriel to study.

Your Avics are all beautiful no matter what they turn out to be.  If you do have genuine A. amazonica then you will have real beauties there that a lot of people would love to have.
Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*I Guess When It Rains It Poors*

Another amazonica just molted an hour ago. This one was very odd. It had an average sized abdomen, unlike the other two who had a huge bulging abdomens and the one who is getting close to a molt also has a bulging abdomen. I even put three crickets in with him/her in the cleaned cage and he/she made a small web just yesturday. Lucky for me I got home just as he.she was pulling the last couple of legs out of the exoskeleton. Those three crickets could have easily eaten this amazonica. I nabbed them with the 12 inch tweezers ASAP! From the photographs you can this amazonica is doing very well. One more amazonica to go in this series of molts



















CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Yep.*



Elaine said:


> Thats the difficulty of the Avics, you just have to wait and see how they grow but also are you 100% sure that each of the photo's in the link are genuine A. amazonica? Some photo's look to be more green than blue and others more blue but it could just be down to camera angle, lighting, flash etc. so may not mean anything.
> In all honesty, its such a confusing subject trying to ID Avics. We know when we have genuine A. versicolor, A. laeta, A. minatrix as they are quite distinct but when it comes to the others then thats where the difficulty lies as they are similar in colour especially as slings.
> I have A. braunshauseni which look just like the A. sp. "guyana" but supposedly grow much bigger so I wont know until adult if they are the real thing or not.
> The A. bicegoi is different again because there are supposed to be none in the hobby. I have 2 slings here but as there is nothing scientific to compare them to then I really dont know.
> 
> I think its just a case of waiting a few more moults or maybe send moults away to Ray Gabriel to study.
> 
> Your Avics are all beautiful no matter what they turn out to be.  If you do have genuine A. amazonica then you will have real beauties there that a lot of people would love to have.
> Elaine


Yea, I know the Avicularia species are skewed at best. My versicolor, bicegoi, and minatrix all came from...

http://www.botarby8s.com

...and I have read several discussions that the bicegoi and the huriana could be the same animal. I am not sure myself about that issue and personally I believe that absolutely without a full genetic analysis of all of those two species of animals we may never know 100% for sure. I guess that a color or physical difference is our best method of ID. Of course we would have to have access to the origional animal where ever it is stored to  compare it with ours. Don't the entymologists call that morphology?

My amazonicas came from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

...which I was in close contact with one of the owners of SouthernSpiderWorks on this issue. I was told that all of mine came from the exact same source that massmorels came from. You can see his photographs on page one of these threads...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=92402

This does lead me to feel very positive that I have the real deal on my four amazonicas. I do agree though, I will probably have to wait for at least a couple more molts on these animals before I am absolutely sure that they are in fact the real species in question. In addition I was told this species will hit the 9 inch mark which is a very huge Avicularia, the largest of all Avicularia so far. Stay tuned to these threads from time to time. I plan to post my Avicularia species as they turn into adults. Thinking about that, it could be another year or two of posts.

As far as my photographs go, yes, the past six posts that I have made with pictures are of the same individual animal within each post. So if you read a single post of mine with photographs in it then that single post is the same individual animal with several photographs of it. And so like I said, the last six times that I posted with photographs, each individual post with several photographs in that one post is in fact of the same individual animal.

It is the lighting, sometimes I reduced the flash and sometimes I was shading one of the lights when I chose a certain camera angle. Indoor photgraphing can be a challenge. It would be nice to have a camera with an analog adjustment on the flash instead of just a few preset choices.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Acanthoscurria geniculata molted again*

Well, just when I thought it was sick because of lack of movement and no cricket consumption this animal goes and molts...



















...in which it is well over 3 inches probably close to 4 inches toe to toe. I am still thinking about finding it a new home because of the space issue. This animal will need a 20gallonLong which is 30x12x12_inches when it gets to be an adult. I have four amazonicas that will need four huge homes maybe about like a 20gallonLong standing on end. I will need to modify a lid for it.

CrypticDragon


----------



## beetleman

:clap: beautiful as always,yeah they do grow fast,mine is gettin pretty big also.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



beetleman said:


> :clap: beautiful as always,yeah they do grow fast,mine is gettin pretty big also.


Thanks beetleman. This one does seem to be molting more frequently these days.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Some more amazonica pics*

Here are a couple more Avicularia sp "amazonica" photographs. It has completely filled out after the molt. While you can see by the abdomen that this one is very well fed and that it only just molted a week or two ago what color does this tarantula look like to you all?...













I just got a new flat screen monitor so it may take a few times to get the photographing down. What do you all think of the quality of these two photographs???

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Your A. genic is stunning. I cant wait until mine gets some colour. Its only around 1cm just now lol.

The A. sp. amazonica is gorgeous. In these photo's it shows more blue than blue/green. The photo's are excellent. Wish mine were that good :worship: 

Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



Elaine said:


> Your A. genic is stunning. I cant wait until mine gets some colour. Its only around 1cm just now lol.
> 
> The A. sp. amazonica is gorgeous. In these photo's it shows more blue than blue/green. The photo's are excellent. Wish mine were that good :worship:
> 
> Elaine



Thanks Elaine. Your little geniculata will get there. I think that my geniculata was under one inch when I got it and now it is getting much bigger. It has molted twice in about 6 months since I have had it.

I also think my amazonica currently have a lot of blue in them. In the right light and angle personally I can see a green casting. I wish that my fourth one would hurry up and molt. It is being very stuborn. I really hate it when they do that. One of my bicegoi was about two months behind some of the other bicegoi clutch mates for molting.

I got a 19" wide flat screen monitor a couple of days ago. They only included a VGA/Sub-D/analog cable so I am waiting on a DVI-D cable that should be here on Friday. That is why it is so hard to tell what the quality of the photographs are. The improvement in screen quality should be great after I install the new DVI-D digital cable.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Do I Look Blue To You ??*

This Avicularia sp "amazonica" is 24 hours after a molt. It is now over two inches toe to toe. I have one other one right behind it which will molt any day now, another one about a molt behind, and one more that is two molts behind this one. While over two inches toe to toe this one still has the red based abdomen and the tips of the toes are looking more pinkish in coloration. It also has the white or frosted tips on the longer hairs. Does this amazonica look blue to anybody else??













I will post some more photographs in a few days.

CrypticDragon


----------



## beetleman

:clap: oh yeah,definitly a blue sheen there,beautiful!


----------



## Elaine

Woohoo I've been waiting so patiently for these pics :clap: :clap: 

Definitely looking blue to me too. I cant wait until mine get that big. 1 of my 2 has moulted last week and measures approx 1inch. The legs were pink before the moult but now have a slight blue tint to them. Hope you dont mine me putting the pic in your thread. Just holler if you want me to remove it.






Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



beetleman said:


> :clap: oh yeah,definitly a blue sheen there,beautiful!


Thanks beetleman, it does have a blueish sheen to it. Even the hairs on the carapace look to be a blue color.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

Elaine said:


> Woohoo I've been waiting so patiently for these pics :clap: :clap:
> 
> Definitely looking blue to me too. I cant wait until mine get that big. 1 of my 2 has moulted last week and measures approx 1inch. The legs were pink before the moult but now have a slight blue tint to them. Hope you dont mine me putting the pic in your thread. Just holler if you want me to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine


Thanks Elaine. Absolutely, we should (((both))) continue to post their pics as they get larger for a good comparison. I would like very much to watch yours progress through each molt. That way any others interested in this species can watch them grow. Hey, where did you get yours from if you do not mind me asking??

I was just thinking the other day about a cage size for them. If they actually get up to a 9 inch size toe to toe then their adult cage will need to be very large. Imagine a hexagon base that is 16 inches across flat edge to flat edge shortest distance across. Then the sides could be running upward to 32 inches tall. That is about a 30 gallon hexagonal aquarium. I guess a 20 gallon aquarium standing on edge may be OK? Those are 30x12x12 and cost between 20 and 40 bucks.

I will post some more pictures of mine this weekend after it hardens up some more. I also need find and move it into a larger cage since it is to big for the large vials I am currently using...







CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Thanks  

Mine came from a girl on another forum who got them from a dealer in Germany. I dont know who the German dealer is though.

Its good to watch how yours are doing after each moult to be able to give me an idea of what to expect with mine since there is virtually no information out there about them.
Like you I'm already planning ahead and will probably have to build my own enclosures for them when they mature.
If it helps any, I use these for my avic slings once they get to around 1 inch. 











I bought them from Ikea for only £1.45 each. They measure 7" height x 6" length x 3" depth. I'm just getting some ready to rehouse my versi's into.

Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*I Decided To Use These...*



Elaine said:


> Thanks
> 
> Mine came from a girl on another forum who got them from a dealer in Germany. I dont know who the German dealer is though.
> 
> Its good to watch how yours are doing after each moult to be able to give me an idea of what to expect with mine since there is virtually no information out there about them.
> Like you I'm already planning ahead and will probably have to build my own enclosures for them when they mature.
> If it helps any, I use these for my avic slings once they get to around 1 inch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them from Ikea for only £1.45 each. They measure 7" height x 6" length x 3" depth. I'm just getting some ready to rehouse my versi's into.
> 
> Elaine


I got mine from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

...in which they were who imported them from Germany. I got five of them but one had a bad molt at a very young age around 3/4 inch and it died. BTW, it could be very possible that we have animals from the same breeder. I think that this is going to get very interesting to watch over the next few months.

That looks like a nice cage. I went ahead and used one of my mini herp havens that I have laying around. They are very small...

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=69

This amazonica seems to like the new cage. Since it is a hunter and recently molted I would bet it will eat by the weekend or even sooner. This is a photo of the underside at about 48 hours after the molt...







I will take some more top and side view photographs this weekend and I will post some of them.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

You could be right about the German breeder. I only have 2 at the moment but keeping my eyes open for another 2 or 3.
Sorry to hear 1 of yours died. I'm just about to feed the one that moulted last week. She ate only 2 days before moulting  

Yours look great in the herp haven. The blue is very distinctive on the underside.

Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Check this out*



Elaine said:


> You could be right about the German breeder. I only have 2 at the moment but keeping my eyes open for another 2 or 3.
> Sorry to hear 1 of yours died. I'm just about to feed the one that moulted last week. She ate only 2 days before moulting
> 
> Yours look great in the herp haven. The blue is very distinctive on the underside.
> 
> Elaine


Check this link out Elaine. This person very clearly placed the correct label on these little slings. This person has honesty which is great! You can see that even at the first molt their abdomens have the black base hairs that are very short with the longer pinkish/red tipped hairs...

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?p=5921&sid=fa8d6d6449daf98eef32f43a234b061f

...all of mine and your pictures clearly show the abdomen as a red based hair which is also discussed at this thread...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9870

Look at the full grown adult near the very bottom of the page which is 5th up from the bottom at this link...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=8120

It has a very dense thick coat of hair even on the legs. The long hairs all have the white frosted tips and this one also has the short red base hairs covering the abdomen. Looking at all of the pictures of the Avicularia sp "amazonica" makes me wish it were around Xmas next year when they will be nearing full grown adults.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Yip its good to see them being labled correctly. I have 2 A. sp. "Peru purple" slings here that were bred from some of the first imported adults in the UK. They are tiny at 1cm just now but due to moult soon. They look like any other avic sling at that size.

The pic of the adult A. sp. "Amazonica" on the Tarantula-store website is stunning. I look forward to watching ours grow into such stunners.

There is definitely a noticeable difference in the base colour of the abdomenal setae. The base red compared to the base black is distinctive so we can at least see that what we have is the real deal. :worship: 

Elaine


----------



## CrypticDragon

*New Cage*

I went over to Hobby Lobby and found some of the clear plastic containers for $2.50 plus tax. They look very simular to the M series ones that I see online but they could be from a different manufacturer. Here ia a link to amacbox that many use...

http://www.amacbox.com

Mine look nearly the same and mine have the dimensions of...

3.44 inches x 3.44 inces x 6.31 inches.

I drilled the air holes at 5/64 of inch in diameter. 64 holes are in the top and 32 holes are in each side. I used a cardboard pattern that made to get the holes near perfect in distance...



















This cage is taller with about half of the floor space as the mini herp haven. I will post some top and side view photos of the amazonica this weekend after my camera batteries charge up. It will be this Saturday before the batteries finnish the charging process.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

I really like those containers but cant seem to fnd any over here in the UK. I suppose I could always make my own if need be.
My Dad has the right tools that I can borrow so I just need to find somewhere to buy the acrylic sheets.

My second amazonica has darkened significantly since yesterday so hopefully not too far from moulting  

Both A. sp. "Bicegoi" and A. purpurea are are in premoult too so needless to say I'm getting nervous  All 5 A. versi's moulted well a couple of weeks ago and both A. braunshauseni's moulted well too. I will relax a bit once they all reach at least 1 inch.

Elaine x


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Some More Amazonica Pics*

Here are a few more pictures of my Aviculaira sp "amazonica". I definitely can see a lot blue coloration especially with the hairs on the carapace and in the legs. I can not wait for the next molt...



















I may be several weeks probably into November before it molts again.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

How beautiful is that baby :worship: :worship: 

Fabulous pics mate. You can certainly see the blue now. I look forward to november when they moult again.

I'm still waiting for my second amazonica to moult. She doesnt seem to be in any hurry  

Elaine


----------



## beetleman

:clap: they just keep getting better and better everytime!


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



Elaine said:


> How beautiful is that baby :worship: :worship:
> 
> Fabulous pics mate. You can certainly see the blue now. I look forward to november when they moult again.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my second amazonica to moult. She doesnt seem to be in any hurry
> 
> Elaine





beetleman said:


> :clap: they just keep getting better and better everytime!


Thanks Elaine and thanks beetleman. I will post some pictures of the second one. It molted about 36 hours ago.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Definitely Has The Blues*

They definitely have the blues in their base hairs and the white frosted tips in the longer guard hairs. This one molted about 36 hours ago. The shorter base hairs look blue to me especially on the carapace. The longer guard hairs are white frosted on the tips. It still has the red short base hairs on the abdomen. This one is over two inches toe to toe just like the first one is...































CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Its good to see that the second one moulted well. They look even more beautiful each time you post pics.

I'm still waiting for my second one to moult  

Elaine x


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



Elaine said:


> Its good to see that the second one moulted well. They look even more beautiful each time you post pics.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my second one to moult
> 
> Elaine x


Thanks, I always get worried every time they molt. Sometimes they will wait days even weeks to molt and there they sit almost never moving and never eating. Just when you think they may die they go and molt into a larger tarantula.

I hope your other little one molts well, good luck.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

CrypticDragon said:


> Thanks, I always get worried every time they molt. Sometimes they will wait days even weeks to molt and there they sit almost never moving and never eating. Just when you think they may die they go and molt into a larger tarantula.
> 
> I hope your other little one molts well, good luck.
> 
> CrypticDragon


Keeping avic slings turns us into nervous wrecks lol. I'm trying so hard to not keep checking  

I'm sure she will moult fine when I'm not looking :wall: 

Thanks for the luck
Elaine x


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Another Amazonica Molted*

The fourth one that was two molts behind just molted less than 24 hours ago. Now it is only one molt behind the other two. I just snapped off a couple of good shots of it. I want to leave it alone so that it can harden up into its new exoskeleton. That is why I only got a couple shots of it. While it is a molt behind the other two it still looks to have a blue/green tint on the shorter base hairs and it has the white frosted tips on the longer guard hairs. This one is at 1.75 inches from toe to toe...













The third one that is still a molt behind is eating right now and it has a huge abdomen so it will probably catch up to the other two that just molted sometime this month.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*The Third Amazonica*

Here is the third Avicularia sp "amazonica" that finally finished off the cricket. It is also one molt behind the other two that are over two inches toe to toe. This one is still around 1.75 inches toe to toe. It looks like a little bit of a darker shade of blue/green and it has a much larger abdomen in comparison to the fourth one that is also just now a molt behind the other two. You can compare it to my previous post. I expect it to stop eating anything any day now. It already is building a cocoon like web probably to prepare for its molt...













Slings seem to eat and eat and eat until their abdomens get huge then they seem to stand nearly motionless and do nothing until they molt.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Steven.WK

CrypticDragon said:


> I was just thinking the other day about a cage size for them. If they actually get up to a 9 inch size toe to toe then their adult cage will need to be very large. Imagine a hexagon base that is 16 inches across flat edge to flat edge shortest distance across. Then the sides could be running upward to 32 inches tall. That is about a 30 gallon hexagonal aquarium. I guess a 20 gallon aquarium standing on edge may be OK? Those are 30x12x12 and cost between 20 and 40 bucks.


Do these really get to 9"? That would be crazy.  An Avic this beautiful growing larger than most Pokies. But I find these grow much slower than other Avics. I have purpurea and versicolors that hatched later than these are now double their size.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*9*



Steven.WK said:


> Do these really get to 9"? That would be crazy.  An Avic this beautiful growing larger than most Pokies. But I find these grow much slower than other Avics. I have purpurea and versicolors that hatched later than these are now double their size.


Yep, this is what I have told and that is huge for an arboreal tarantula...



massmorels said:


> she is 4.5", and they are the largest avi. sp. topping out at 9"


I can not wait until mine get that large.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Avicularia bicegoi*

Here are a few photos of one of Avicularia bicegoi. It recently molted and is now well over four inches toe to toe...

























You can see water drops on the abdomen. I just sprayed down the inside of the cage and it got hit with a few drops from the spray bottle.

CryptiDragon


----------



## beetleman

:clap: :drool: :worship: wow! looking better and better everytime!


----------



## Elaine

Wow what can I say? Totally stunning :worship: :worship: 

Elaine xx


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



beetleman said:


> :clap: :drool: :worship: wow! looking better and better everytime!





Elaine said:


> Wow what can I say? Totally stunning :worship: :worship:
> 
> Elaine xx


Thanks beetleman and Elaine. They are getting to be very large tarantulas, even on the scary side.

 

Some people do get scared when they get to the larger sizes.



CrypticDragon


----------



## Corranthe

These are sooo pretty!  Very high on my want list.  :worship:


----------



## The_Thunderer

Wow.  Very impressive!  When that gets to be 9" it will be even MORE impressive.

Like someone said, "... bigger than a pokie".  That's gotta be an amazing sight!


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Another Molt A New Cage*

Another one of my Avicularia sp. "amazonica" molted about 24 hours ago. I now have 3 large ones and one that is a molt behind. I went ahead and placed the smaller one in the larger cage as well since it has a huge abdomen. I expect it molt to the same size as the other three before to much longer. I now have all of them in the larger cages that are...

3 7/16" x 3 7/16" x 6 5/16"  with the raised lid. I drilled 64 holes in the top at... 

5/64 of inch in diameter. I also drilled 32 holes in each of the four sides that are also at...

5/64 of inch in diameter.

I purchased a 3 foot section of dowel rod that was...

7/16 inch diameter. I cut it off at...

5 1/2 inches long.

I found some thin baling wire that bends very easily maybe a little bit stiffer than a plastic bread bag wire. I used the third hole from the end so that on the inside of the cage where the wire is exposed it would not cause them to get stuck in the wire with their abdomens. The permanent stick is so that I do not have to disturb the web that the amazonicas make during cleaning and feeding. All that I now have to do is remove the bottom and clean it out from time to time all without disturbing the tarantula or the web that it produces hardly at all. Here are some photographs...

























I used some needle nosed pliers to twist the wire but be warned that if you twist that wire to tight it will shift the sides of the container enough so that it will NOT close correctly. You could even crack the plastic so just very snug would be just fine.







I used 4 fluid oz. or about 120 ml. of damp coconut fiber in the bottom as my substrate.







I bought several of these plastic containers used for measuring liquid medicine from the pharmacist. They are at one fluid ounce or about 30 ml. so I cut them down to one half of a fluid ounce or about 15 ml. They make very nice little tarantula water cups...













I next used one of my 1/4 of an inch diameter and 3.5 inch long dowel rods as a crutch so that the crickets can climb up to the larger dowel rod. This makes it easier for the tarantula to catch the food. Eventually I will remove the crutch all togehter when the amazonicas get larger and are eating much larger crickets...







And here is the final product all ready for my newly molted amazonica...













Here is a picture of he or she freshly molted about 24 hours ago. I will give it some crickets in a few more days.







CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



Corranthe said:


> These are sooo pretty!  Very high on my want list.  :worship:





The_Thunderer said:


> Wow.  Very impressive!  When that gets to be 9" it will be even MORE impressive.
> 
> Like someone said, "... bigger than a pokie".  That's gotta be an amazing sight!


Thanks very much Corranthe and The_Thunderer. While the bicegoi are pretty awsome I can not wait until my Avicularia sp. "amazonica" hit the nine inch mark. Just think about that for a minute. A nine inch Avicularia. That is HUGE and even very scary to allow it to walk on your arm. I bet the fangs would be giant as well.

CrypticDragon


----------



## kimski

*Wowzer*

Firstly, these are beautiful Tarantulas!  Of course, I want some, too.

Secondly, nice set up.  My A.versi just molted and it would be nice to change her from her pickle jar.  

Did you use a Dremel to drill the holes?

Take care, Kim Ski


----------



## TarantulaLV

The_Thunderer said:


> Wow.  Very impressive!  When that gets to be 9" it will be even MORE impressive.
> 
> Like someone said, "... bigger than a pokie".  That's gotta be an amazing sight!


What species are you refering to here with this statement?


----------



## ShadowBlade

I think everyone's getting a bit too excited about these avics breaking the 9" mark. Yeah, there've been 'reports', and I'm sure they _can_ get quite big but don't get your hopes up.

-Sean


----------



## TarantulaLV

ShadowBlade said:


> I think everyone's getting a bit too excited about these avics breaking the 9" mark. Yeah, there've been 'reports', and I'm sure they _can_ get quite big but don't get your hopes up.
> 
> -Sean


Thank-you! :clap: A voice of reason.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



kimski said:


> Firstly, these are beautiful Tarantulas!  Of course, I want some, too.
> 
> Secondly, nice set up.  My A.versi just molted and it would be nice to change her from her pickle jar.
> 
> Did you use a Dremel to drill the holes?
> 
> Take care, Kim Ski


Thanks.

I simply used a hand drill and a 5/64 drill bit. I also made a pattern out of very thick and dense contruction type cardboard. It was cut so that it would be an exact to fit the top of cage.







After drilling 64 holes I then taped it to the side right up to the top and drilled 32 holes in each side. Be carefull when you are drilling plastic. You need a very sharp drill bit and do not use to much pressure when you are drilling. Once the bit cuts through the plastic the weight of the drill slamming into the plastic container can crack or even break your new cage.







CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Avicularia sp "amazonica"*

CrypticDragon





TarantulaLV said:


> What species are you refering to here with this statement?


Avicularia sp "amazonica"



massmorels said:


> just wait until that Amazonica grows up and looks like this!!





massmorels said:


> she is 4.5", and they are the largest avi. sp. topping out at 9"


CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Time Will Tell*



ShadowBlade said:


> I think everyone's getting a bit too excited about these avics breaking the 9" mark. Yeah, there've been 'reports', and I'm sure they _can_ get quite big but don't get your hopes up.
> 
> -Sean


I guess we will see but this will be at least another year possibly longer before these animals become adults and reach that size. I will definitely post the results. I have been posting their pictures after each molt as a record for those interested in this peticular species.

One thing that I would keep in mind is that these are arboreal. They have extremely thick and long legs. Since all tarantulas at least seem to measured from toe to toe all stretched out they may actually get that size.

I myself am gettting excited to see what comes of them over the next year. I will be posting photos as they grow into the giants that they claimed to be.

CrypticDragon


----------



## The_Thunderer

TarantulaLV said:


> What species are you refering to here with this statement?


I was referring to the "amazonica".  There are several posts stating that they can reach as much as 9".  Haven't seen it myself, that would be an impressive sight.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*9 inch T*



The_Thunderer said:


> I was referring to the "amazonica".  There are several posts stating that they can reach as much as 9".  Haven't seen it myself, that would be an impressive sight.


I have not seen it a nine inch Avicularia yet either. I think that even close to or even over 8 inches would still be very impressive. I hope that mine get close to the 9 inch mark. They consume many crickets and are growing very fast at this young age for now anyway.

I have one of the following described at...

http://www.botarby8s.com

Giant White Knee Tarantula (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
At 8.5", the adults make great display animals. They have a dark brown abdomen covered with red hairs, dark brown carapace rimmed in white and bright white bands on the legs. Photo by Randy May of SavageDigital.com.
1.75"  $25.00   3"  $45.00

Even at 8.5 inches that is truly a giant tarantula. Their toes would go over the edge of a dinner plate. My geniculata does seem to grow very slow in comparison to any of my Avicularia species and it spends most of the time in a retreat that I put in the cage.

CrypticDragon


----------



## tacoma0680

They are one of the most pretty Avics


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Avicularia versicolor molted*

Hey, I just noticed that my largest Avicularia versicolor just molted. Here are a few photographs of it. It is well over 4 inches or 100 ml. toe to toe.

























The adult coloration is really starting to come in more and more after each time it molts.

CrypticDragon


----------



## beetleman

:drool: very nice as always,i'm so glad i have my female in my collection,they are stunning ts:clap:


----------



## Elaine

Hi CrypticDragon
I managed to get a couple of pics today of one of my amazonica's when this little one wandered onto the lid of another tub I had laying on the floor. It now measures 1.25 inches since its last moult.













Elaine x


----------



## CrypticDragon

*It Looks Nice*



Elaine said:


> Hi CrypticDragon
> I managed to get a couple of pics today of one of my amazonica's when this little one wandered onto the lid of another tub I had laying on the floor. It now measures 1.25 inches since its last moult.
> 
> Elaine x


Nice looking. They look a lot like mine were when they were smaller with the very long chunky legs. My largest two have very fat abdomens and they are not moving around very much at all. They both have made a cocoon like area in their new cages. I expect them to molt again sometime in December.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

CrypticDragon said:


> Nice looking. They look a lot like mine were when they were smaller with the very long chunky legs. My largest two have very fat abdomens and they are not moving around very much at all. They both have made a cocoon like area in their new cages. I expect them to molt again sometime in December.
> 
> CrypticDragon


Thanks mate    I just missed our on buying another 2 amazonica's but never mind, I will find some more eventually.

I look forward to pics of yours when they next moult.

Elaine x


----------



## CrypticDragon

*4th amazonica finally molted*

My 4th Avicularia sp "amazonica" finally molted today. It is now at the same molt number as the other three amazonicas. This is only about 8 hours after the molt...













...and so I will probably wait to feed it until mid next week. As you can see it is still showing that semi translucent color in the legs and the abdomen still has the base red hairs with the long white frosted tipped hairs. I personally can see a greenish blue colored hue in the legs. I will post more some pictures of it next week.

As usually so far the two amazonicas that are way ahead of this one have huge fat abdomens and do very little if anything other that stay in their web cocoons. They usually will molt very soon after this one catches up to them. Those are the ones that I can not wait to see next. I will post their photos as well when they molt. I only check them once or twice a day. 

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Its great to see the little amazonica moulted well :clap: :clap:  I look forward to pics next week once it has full colour showing. 

I'm still waiting for my second one moulting . The first moulted 18th nov so this one is taking its sweet time lol. I have a bicegoi 1.5 cm sling that hasnt moulted in 4 months    Still eating and active but no signs of moult yet   Strange wee thing lol.

I'm going to rehouse the amazonica's later today aloong with the versi's. I have another 6 avic slings coming this week too so busy getting tubs ready. Oh joy lol.

Elaine x


----------



## Topher

*Newbie A. Versicolor owner*

I got my first spider only a few days ago.  And I've been sortof skimming this thread.  It seems that a few of you have been pretty successful raising tiny avics.  My A. Versicolor spiderling is about 1/2".  Do y'all have any advice on keeping it alive?  

I've been feeding it fruit flies and random bugs I catch on my porch pretty regularly.  I keep it in a plastic vial w/ holes in the top and I've been spraying it about two or three times a week.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Hey*



Elaine said:


> Its great to see the little amazonica moulted well :clap: :clap:  I look forward to pics next week once it has full colour showing.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my second one moulting . The first moulted 18th nov so this one is taking its sweet time lol. I have a bicegoi 1.5 cm sling that hasnt moulted in 4 months    Still eating and active but no signs of moult yet   Strange wee thing lol.
> 
> I'm going to rehouse the amazonica's later today aloong with the versi's. I have another 6 avic slings coming this week too so busy getting tubs ready. Oh joy lol.
> 
> Elaine x


Thanks,

that bicegoi is taking a long time. It is amazing how some will just keep on molting into adults very fast and others will just allmost do nothing for months on end. I have several that are not eating and not molting for weeks. They just sit and do nothing.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

CrypticDragon said:


> Thanks,
> 
> that bicegoi is taking a long time. It is amazing how some will just keep on molting into adults very fast and others will just allmost do nothing for months on end. I have several that are not eating and not molting for weeks. They just sit and do nothing.
> 
> CrypticDragon


Yip she sure is hanging on lol. The other bicegoi has moulted twice in that time :wall:   
The second amazonica still hasnt mouted yet but I went ahead and rehoused it to see if that would being on the moult. Fingers crossed.
I have just ordered 2 more amazonica slings at only 1cm so hopefully should get those in the next couple of days.

These spiders dont half know how to get you worried   Hopefully yours will moult soon too.

Elaine xx


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Cages*



Topher said:


> I got my first spider only a few days ago.  And I've been sortof skimming this thread.  It seems that a few of you have been pretty successful raising tiny avics.  My A. Versicolor spiderling is about 1/2".  Do y'all have any advice on keeping it alive?
> 
> I've been feeding it fruit flies and random bugs I catch on my porch pretty regularly.  I keep it in a plastic vial w/ holes in the top and I've been spraying it about two or three times a week.


I think getting them at such a small size is a real challenge to raize them to adults. I started with eight A.minatrix and lost two of them and I started with five A.amazonica and lost one of them so far. It takes practice. I think one important thing is not to have to large of a cage. While they do hunt for their food if it is to large of a cage it may be difficult for them to find their food.

These are very small A.tarantulas in these containers...











































If you have a ground dweller you may want to consider a completely different cage size as it grows up. They would be better in low profile cage but you got an A.versi so the taller cages are fine. It sounds like yours is eating well which is a very good sign.

What type of cage are using??

This company sales them in bulk but many times I have found people with them for sale in small quantities in this forum which is how I got mine. I did drill all of the holes myself...

http://www.thorntonplastics.com

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*New Molt Many Pictures*

A brand new molt from one of the the Avicularia sp. "amazonica" that was in the web vocoon. I was really waiting for this one. The other one is still it it's web coccon and should be molting very soon. I might post pictures of my late molting amazonica later on but I am very excited that this new molt just between 36 and 48 hours ago. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

The size after this molt is well over 2.5 inches or about 64 mm toe to toe. One interesting thing is when my A.bicegoi were at the 2.5 inch or 64 mm mark their legs were much shorter and they had a very heavy larger body. This amazonica has very long thick legs with a much smaller body. I think that it may get to be a very large tarantula. You can see how dark it is at lower flash levels and as the flash level is increased you can clearly see quite a bit of blue. The frosted tips are still there and the shorter base hairs on the abdomen are still red...























































CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

Thanks for the info mate    For my tiny avics I'm using tubs similar to the ones in your photo's. They are ideal until the slings reach around an inch or more then they go into larger version of those at 6 inches tall and 3.5 inches diameter.
A. sp "peru purple" housing. Only 1 inch slings.






A. versi housing. 1.5 inch slings






I have 21 avics here at the moment ranging in size from 1cm upto 4 inches. Most were bought as 1cm slings and I have only lost 1 braunshauseni so far but I think it was due to a bad moult. My 5 A. versi's were slightly under 1cm when I got them and all 5 now measure 1.5 inches. Even my purpurea's are doing well and they are the toughest to raise. They prefer things drier than most other avics.

Elaine x


----------



## Elaine

Wow :worship: :worship:  What a gorgeous colour the amazonica is and the long hairs really show up now against the dark colouring. Totally gorgeous :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Elaine x


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Nice Cages*



Elaine said:


> Thanks for the info mate    For my tiny avics I'm using tubs similar to the ones in your photo's. They are ideal until the slings reach around an inch or more then they go into larger version of those at 6 inches tall and 3.5 inches diameter.
> 
> Elaine x


Very nice cages!

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



Elaine said:


> Wow :worship: :worship:  What a gorgeous colour the amazonica is and the long hairs really show up now against the dark colouring. Totally gorgeous :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Elaine x


Thanks Elaine.

I am very excited that they are doing OK. I noticed that are very hungry right after a molt so I need to feed it later in the week.

It will be next year before this one gets to molt again. It should be getting near the three inch mark by then.

ChypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

CrypticDragon said:


> Very nice cages!
> 
> CrypticDragon


Thanks mate  

The best thing is that they are really cheap to buy too. The bigger tub in the photo's were only £1.29 each ($2.63) so I bought loads  

Elaine x


----------



## Elaine

CrypticDragon said:


> Thanks Elaine.
> 
> I am very excited that they are doing OK. I noticed that are very hungry right after a molt so I need to feed it later in the week.
> 
> It will be next year before this one gets to molt again. It should be getting near the three inch mark by then.
> 
> ChypticDragon



They look very healthy from your photo's :clap:  Mine are generally hungry and tend to eat 2 or 3 crickets around 5 days after a moult. Its great to watch them hunt when hungry.

Elaine x


----------



## Topher

CrypticDragon said:


> What type of cage are using??
> 
> This company sales them in bulk but many times I have found people with them for sale in small quantities in this forum which is how I got mine. I did drill all of the holes myself...
> 
> http://www.thorntonplastics.com
> 
> CrypticDragon


My spider came in the exact same tube that you show in your photos, so I'm assuming it's from thornton plastics.  I just ordered a sampler set from them.  As my spider increases in size (if it survives its first molts), I'm thinking I can just move up through the tubes accordingly.

I'm amazed at the radiant colors of your avics!  Considering their diet, it's fascinating that tarantulas can become this vibrant.  It makes me wonder about the chemistry of pigmentation.  

By the way, what do you feed them?


----------



## CrypticDragon

Topher said:


> My spider came in the exact same tube that you show in your photos, so I'm assuming it's from thornton plastics.  I just ordered a sampler set from them.  As my spider increases in size (if it survives its first molts), I'm thinking I can just move up through the tubes accordingly.


That is exactly how I did it. I started with smaller tall ones and moved up to larger tall ones and now I am going into the tall rectangular cubes.









Topher said:


> I'm amazed at the radiant colors of your avics!  Considering their diet, it's fascinating that tarantulas can become this vibrant.  It makes me wonder about the chemistry of pigmentation.
> 
> By the way, what do you feed them?


Thanks.

I feed mine only crickets. Very simple to raise from small to adult and available in most pet shops. I have heard that some people will feed small newborn mice to the giant species of tarantula.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Slow And Fast Molting amazonica*

Here are some pictures for a molt comparison. Both of these amazonica are from the same clutch. The next three pictures are of the one that is now an entire molt behind the the second one in the next group of three pictures...



















Next are three pictures of one with the fast or early molt...



















Obviously the early one has more pink showing on the toes and it is much larger with thicker and longer legs. These two amazonica are just a few days apart in molts except that the first three pictures of that amazonica is an entire molt behind the second group of three pictures of the faster molting amazonica. They both definitely have a lot of blue colored shorter hairs on the legs and carapace. Both also have the red colored shorter hairs on the abdomen. And finally the both have bodies covered in longer guard hairs with the white frosted tips.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Another Molt*

The second fast molting amazonica just molted. It wiil be the same size as the other fast molter in a few days. I am leaving it alone for now. So two fast molters are done. The third amazonica that is still a molt behind is in it's cocoon and waiting to molt which will make it caught up in molts to the first two amazonicas in a feww days or maybe a few weeks. The slowest molter that is an enitire molt behind is now eating.

Owe, one of my six A.minatrix just molted this morning also. :clap:

CrypticDragon


----------



## Euphoria23

That's funny.... just last night I was reading through this thread about avics.
Sure enough... this morning my Avic avic molted!!! I was sleeping... but still... and it's legs were all white and stuff. Thanks to the pictures up on here I was able to disnguish it right away! It molted from 1.5 inches to almost 3 inches if not more!


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Yea!*



Euphoria23 said:


> That's funny.... just last night I was reading through this thread about avics.
> Sure enough... this morning my Avic avic molted!!! I was sleeping... but still... and it's legs were all white and stuff. Thanks to the pictures up on here I was able to disnguish it right away! It molted from 1.5 inches to almost 3 inches if not more!


Condradulation on the successfull molt! They seem to be so much larger after a molt. Even a week later mine look even larger after they have eaten a couple of times.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*amazonica photos*

Here are some more of my larger Avicularia sp. "amazonica" tarantula photos. I took these under different degrees of a more natural color of light at about 6500K...











































CrypticDragon


----------



## Austin S.

I've just been admiring these photos and am wondering where I could find a couple Avicularia ssp. amazonica for sale. I've been wanting one for a while now, just have never came across any, or if I did, was too late..


----------



## CrypticDragon

*amazonica*



Austin S. said:


> I've just been admiring these photos and am wondering where I could find a couple Avicularia ssp. amazonica for sale. I've been wanting one for a while now, just have never came across any, or if I did, was too late..


I got mine from...

http://www.southernspiderworks.com

...quite some time ago and you would have to ask them when they may get some more. I just glanced at what they have and it looked like they have the WC Avicularia Sp. Purple Amazonica listed on their website which is a different species from what I have. There is some information about the differences at...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9870

I was going to try and breed mine if I have both genders but that would be well over a year from now.

GOOD LUCK

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Another Amazonica molted*

Hey all,

Another one of my Avicularia sp. "amazonica" finally molted a couple of days ago.  Now I have 3 of them all at the same molt number except that 2 of the three have huge abdomens and will probably will be molting next month in February. Those 2 should be very cool looking. Of course I still have the one that is about a molt behind but it also has a huge abdomen and looks to be headed for the next molt in February also.

Here are some pics of the most recent Avicularia sp. "amazonica" molt in the cage...

























Currently I have all 4 of amazonica in cages that I put together that are roughtly sized at about...

3.5 inches x 3,5 inches x 6.25 inches

...or...

88 mm x 88 mm x 160 mm

I have to put together two more of those cages so that I will have a total of 6 cages. I plan to transfer my six_Avicularia_minatrix into them very soon. They are getting big enough that the very large vials they are in now are becoming to small for them. I am putting together 4 new cages for all of my amazonica. These 4 new cages are much larger and are very roughly sized at...

3.875 inches x 3.875 inches x 7.125 inches

...or...

100 mm x 100 mm x 180 mm

You can see their current cage sitting right next to the new ones that I am going to put together. I will drill the same sized holes that are in the smaller cages and the holes will be spaced the same distance apart just like the smaller cages. I will probably use more holes with about 100 on the top and 50 on each side to attempt and create the same enviroment but only a little bit larger for them. I am going to use the same wooden rod setup like the smaller cage has but a thicker diameter wooden rod will be used in the larger cages. Here are some pics of their current smaller home and their new larger soon to be home...













Well finally here are pics of the recent molt of of this amazonica. Once again I am using a light that is more like the daytime at about 65K...





































CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Is it real or is it memorex ?*

I just had another new Avicularia sp. "amazonica" molt just a couple of days ago. It is getting very large at 3 inches or 75 mm toe to toe. The exoskeleton is still a little bit light in color. I did not want to disturb it much but today it is allready building a new web in the larger cage that has for a home. I have another one about to molt in the next few days as well.

I am using a natural flourescent bulb at 65K in these following photographs...





























































What does anybody else think of this one ?

CrypticDragon


----------



## AubZ

Keep the updates coming.   All your pics are outstanding.


----------



## jukahman

just love that avics.... :drool:


----------



## CrypticDragon

*thanks*



AubZ said:


> Keep the updates coming.   All your pics are outstanding.


THANKS, I will.



jukahman said:


> just love that avics.... :drool:


THANKS, I also think they rock.

!!!HEY!!!




For everybody who may of purchased...

0.0.2 - Avicularia sp. “Amazonica” - Giant Amazon Pinktoe - ¾” $75

...from...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=120813

...PLEASE post any and all photos of your Avicularia sp. “Amazonica” if you would. If you use photobucket they just might stay around long after we pass on. So this would be for the future generations to look at. I noticed that they had a large number but are now down to only 2 left as of today and they may be gone before you even read this.

I wonder if they are from the same source as mine. I started with 5 and lost 1 a long time ago. I still have 4 and they are getting much bigger.

js


----------



## Elaine

Your amazonica's are looking fabulous mate :clap: Mine are now measuring approx 1.75 - 2 inches l/s.












I bought this one as a 1cm A. bicegoi sling but she went and moulted to 1.5 inch and is looking very much like my amazonica's lol.


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Nice*



Elaine said:


> Your amazonica's are looking fabulous mate :clap: Mine are now measuring approx 1.75 - 2 inches l/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this one as a 1cm A. bicegoi sling but she went and moulted to 1.5 inch and is looking very much like my amazonica's lol.


Your's are looking great! Only 2 or 3 more years and we will have some giant Avicularia.sp."amazonica"! 

CrypticDragon


----------



## unitard311

Any updates?? Just curious. Nice looking Ts you all have in this thread!!!:clap:


----------



## CrypticDragon

*None Lately*



unitard311 said:


> Any updates?? Just curious. Nice looking Ts you all have in this thread!!!:clap:


Thanks.

Nothing new on my end. The 4 Avicularia sp. amazonica that I currently own all have large abdomens so it may be a little while before they molt again. They are not eating much and lounging most of the time. It seems that the time between molts gets longer an longer as they get older. I plan to post new pictures just as soon as the next molt happens.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Elaine

CrypticDragon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nothing new on my end. The 4 Avicularia sp. amazonica that I currently own all have large abdomens so it may be a little while before they molt again. They are not eating much and lounging most of the time. It seems that the time between molts gets longer an longer as they get older. I plan to post new pictures just as soon as the next molt happens.
> 
> CrypticDragon


Not a lot happening here either mate. I gave 1 amazonica to a friend so that leaves me 2 at approx 2 inches and I bought 3 more amazonica slings from Ray Gabriel so at least I know they are definitely the real thing without the wait lol.

New slings. The third hid behind a plant so no pic.












I will look forward to pics of yours once they moult


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Another Avicularia sp. "amazonica" molted*

Well, I just had another Avicularia sp. "amazonica" complete it's molt.

   
   

It is still in the thick large web they build along with the old exoskeleton. It is all white and very vulnerable at this point. I will coax it late Monday or maybe I will even wait until Tuesday for photographing. I will post some pictures on this thread around then so that anybody else interested can get a good look it. I expect it to be well over 3.5_inches or 90_mm toe to toe and the colors should be a lot more clearer at this point.

It definitely needs a larger cage ASAP so I need to get it ready this weekend. I had allready planned to transfer each of my 4 specimans to larger cages after each one has it's next molt.

I wonder, if I am fortunite enough to have both male and female out of my 4 specimens how many eggs would such a gigantic arboreal female Avicularia sp. "amazonica" produce? 50?, 100?, 500?, 1000?

CrypticDragon


----------



## hardlucktattoo

hey what did you make those enclosures out of


----------



## CrypticDragon

hardlucktattoo said:


> hey what did you make those enclosures out of


As far as the ones I have these...







...came from...

http://www.thorntonplastics.com

...which were being sold in smaller quantities by a member of this forum.

The following ones...







...came from...

http://www.michaels.com

...in which we have a local store in this city. I drilled my own holes in them. Many other threads and posts have different containers that also seem to work very well. To each his or her own.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*New Avicularia sp. "amazonica" pictures*

Here are some new pictures of my recently molted Avicularia sp. "amazonica". It is over 3.5_inches or about 90_cm toe to toe. As usual these were taken under daylight flourescent bulds that are at 6500K in the spectrum. This gives a very natural colored light which is very simular to how it actually looks in sunlight. A low flash on my camera was also used...





































It appears that the brighter the light I use for taking the pictures the more the blue color shows up. The lower the intensity of light the darker this specimen becomes allmost a black color. Now if I go back to the standard flourecsent bulbs which have more yellow light it will look more like a greenish blue color. The frosted tips are still very clear on it. When I get some time I take photos of several lightings to show the differences.

I welcome any comments.

THANKS,

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Fourth Amazonica Molted 36 Hours Ago*

My fourth and last Avicularia sp. "amazonica" just molted about 36 hours ago. They are way to large for the largest plastic box available at Micheals. It is...

3.875 inches x 3.875 inches x 7.125 inches

...or...

100 mm x 100 mm x 180 mm







...as you can sort of see from the following photo with its old exoskeleton inside the webbed area. Especially since it is now over 3.5 inches or about 90 mm toe to toe...







I am using a new cage with cocnut fiber and my standard small drinking containers. The following cage has about double+ the volume that the old cage had. This will be fine for now...













Here are some other photos of it. I did use several bright daylight flourescent bulbs with a bright flash from the camera for all of the pictures today. The flourescent bulbs are around 6500K for the spectrum...

















































It definitely has the blue green coloration depending on the light. I am hopefull that some the others will molt one more time before Xmas. This may not happen until after Xmas because the time between each of their molts is getting longer and longer. I guess I will have to wait and see.

I hope these photos are helping anybody else out with identification of this species of arboreal tarantula.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*amazonica molted...*

Another one of my Avicularia sp "amazonica" molted two days ago. It is 4.5 inches or 11.5 cm toe to toe. It needs a few more days to harden up but I did get ten photos just a few minutes ago...





























































CrypticDragon


----------



## c'est ma

WHAT a super thread!  I hate to think how long I've just spent, reading it from page 1.   And of course you make me think I might as well just forget about ever taking any pics... 

Speaking of pics, I saw your camera explanation several pages back, but don't think you ever described your photography platform?  If not, would you?

And after all these pics of all these avics, haven't any of them ever decided to use their famous speed and rush off? (I just got my 1st avic a few weeks ago...still learning.)

Thanks for a most pleasurable thread and kudos on the superb photography.

--Diane


----------



## Elaine

Absolutely stunning mate :worship: :worship: 

Growing nicely now and looking like a proper amazonica  Great photo's too.

My biggest one is now just over 4 inches. Its funny to think she is a juvenile at that size when some of my otherf Avics are smaller than that as adults lol. You can see mine here.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1279256&postcount=644


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



c'est ma said:


> WHAT a super thread!  I hate to think how long I've just spent, reading it from page 1.   And of course you make me think I might as well just forget about ever taking any pics...
> 
> Speaking of pics, I saw your camera explanation several pages back, but don't think you ever described your photography platform?  If not, would you?
> 
> And after all these pics of all these avics, haven't any of them ever decided to use their famous speed and rush off? (I just got my 1st avic a few weeks ago...still learning.)
> 
> Thanks for a most pleasurable thread and kudos on the superb photography.
> 
> --Diane


THANKS.

Nothing really special at all for the pictures. I have a small plastic magnifying glass which is simular in size and style to a jewlers loop...

http://toolsrunner.com






...in which mine is very low priced that you would find from a kids science supply store. Mine was certainly under 20 bucks and much nicer than the one at this link...

http://store01.prostores.com/servlet/thescienceshop/StoreFront






Mine is all black plastic and has three lens for up to 30x power. It just happens to fit perfectly over the end of my standard 4.8 meg digital camera lens. I hold it over the front lens of my standard digital camera with one hand and the camera with my other hand and click. I use Adobe Photoshop to resize the pictures.

As time passes the above links may stop existing or change into who knows what. For now they are correct links for examples for what I used for the photographing.

Thats it.

CrypticDragon


----------



## CrypticDragon

*Thanks*



Elaine said:


> Absolutely stunning mate :worship: :worship:
> 
> Growing nicely now and looking like a proper amazonica  Great photo's too.
> 
> My biggest one is now just over 4 inches. Its funny to think she is a juvenile at that size when some of my otherf Avics are smaller than that as adults lol. You can see mine here.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1279256&postcount=644


Thanks Elaine.

It is just sitting around for now and not much moving. I figure that it takes 4 or 6 days to get their exoskeleton up to par after a heavy molt to this size. I find it hard to believe that the next molt for it will be around 2 years old for this amazonica. I am guessing it will be 3 to 4 years old before it hits full size at possibly 9 inches. If the other reports are true about the size.

CrypticDragon


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Evil Evil Girl*


----------



## spartybassoon

Why is she evil?  Is she a biter?


----------



## Talkenlate04

spartybassoon said:


> Why is she evil?  Is she a biter?


She has the worst hairs ever. I have said it once and Ill say it again, I'd rather rub blondi hairs on one eye lid and boehmei hairs on the other eye lid, then sprinkle some of both hairs in my mouth before I ever take hairs from her again. 
I would say her hairs are pretty dangerous and one a scale of 1-10 she is an 11 in the pain infliction category.


----------



## c'est ma

Talkenlate04 said:


> She has the worst hairs ever. I have said it once and Ill say it again, I'd rather rub blondi hairs on one eye lid and boehmei hairs on the other eye lid, then sprinkle some of both hairs in my mouth before I ever take hairs from her again.
> I would say her hairs are pretty dangerous and one a scale of 1-10 she is an 11 in the pain infliction category.



Is that characteristic of Avics in general or does it vary by species?  And do Avics do the hair-kicking-off-opisthosoma thing that terrestrials do?  (I don't remember seeing avics with those bald spots...but my experience is most limited...)

BTW, from that pic, I would say she's worth any pain she causes!!

--Diane


----------



## _bob_

I must say... I let my female crawl on my arms once... Worst idea EVER! But yeah the hairs sucks.

Bob



Talkenlate04 said:


> She has the worst hairs ever. I have said it once and Ill say it again, I'd rather rub blondi hairs on one eye lid and boehmei hairs on the other eye lid, then sprinkle some of both hairs in my mouth before I ever take hairs from her again.
> I would say her hairs are pretty dangerous and one a scale of 1-10 she is an 11 in the pain infliction category.


----------



## Talkenlate04

None of my other avics bother me, but the bicegoi is just plain evil. They don't flick the hairs, they rub them on anything and everything.


----------



## Talkenlate04

_bob_ said:


> I must say... I let my female crawl on my arms once... Worst idea EVER! But yeah the hairs sucks.
> 
> Bob


 I can't imagine what would happen to me if I let her crawl on me.  
I touched the paper towel she was packed in and my middle finger swelled up three times it's normal size, it burned like it was on fire, I could not bend it, and the pain and swelling took about three days to go away.


----------



## c'est ma

Talkenlate04 said:


> None of my other avics bother me, but the bicegoi is just plain evil. They don't flick the hairs, they rub them on anything and everything.


Thank you.



Talkenlate04 said:


> I can't imagine what would happen to me if I let her crawl on me.
> I touched the paper towel she was packed in and my middle finger swelled up three times it's normal size, it burned like it was on fire, I could not bend it, and the pain and swelling took about three days to go away.


Wow!

I may take back what I said about it all being worth it...

--D


----------



## _bob_

Talkenlate04 said:


> None of my other avics bother me, but the bicegoi is just plain evil. They don't flick the hairs, they rub them on anything and everything.


I dunno my bicegoi loves to kick hairs


----------



## Talkenlate04

_bob_ said:


> I dunno my bicegoi loves to kick hairs


Mine never kicks. She just cocks her bum up in the air and sways side to side rubbing it on anything she comes in contact with while feeling threatened. If my girl ever kicks I will run as if I was being shot at.


----------

